# Missy's Flightsuit Adventures



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I decided to make a separate thread for these. 

Ever since Missy has started wearing her flightsuit and doing well with it, whole new doors of exploration have opened up for her and she LOVES it! I am so very happy with this product and that I decided to go ahead and buy one.

We've since gone on many a car ride together, walking together (she also rode on a neighbor friend's shoulder during our walk today, so she's also becoming more outgoing toward other people!), she's been to PetSmart on several occasions, a local pet supply/food store, Kohls, and the humane society where I adopted her from. 

I regularly send updates and pictures through email to the shelter so they can keep up on how she's doing. So, when my sister went to visit the rabbits, I brought Missy and her flightsuit along. Everybody remembered her and she was a hit! (I was surprised as to how many people don't know there are harness for birds out there!) We spent maybe 2 hours there, walking around. She did extremely well. we walked through all the dog kennels, past the cats (Missy yelled at them twice), and the rabbits and guinea pigs.

We've been having so much fun together! I need to remember to take a camera along on these trips.  This thread will catalog our adventures with the suit and photos!

-Rowdy


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

That's cute 

I bought my birds a flight suit. Newbird would probably be less of a hassle while wearing it, but she hisses at everyone, so I don't think she'd have a fun time out and about. So I tried it for Miley, since she is much better around people, but omg she acted like I was trying to kill her! XD

So I'm holding off on that for now.


----------



## QueenB1958 (Feb 24, 2014)

I got a flight suite for my bird, Ben, and he HATES it. He actually will refuse to come out of his cage bc he thinks he is going to have his "diaper" put on.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Pippitha said:


> That's cute
> 
> I bought my birds a flight suit. Newbird would probably be less of a hassle while wearing it, but she hisses at everyone, so I don't think she'd have a fun time out and about. So I tried it for Miley, since she is much better around people, but omg she acted like I was trying to kill her! XD
> 
> So I'm holding off on that for now.


Haha, aw poor Miley! XD I got really lucky with Missy. The way she took to everything so quickly, I thought maybe she'd worn one in her previous home. She doesn't fuss when it goes on, and only chews the straps when we stop for awhile and she gets bored. XD
Missy came to me very tame and was easy to get used to full body handling, so that helped too.



QueenB1958 said:


> I got a flight suite for my bird, Ben, and he HATES it. He actually will refuse to come out of his cage bc he thinks he is going to have his "diaper" put on.


I don't think harnesses and flightsuits are for all birds. Thinking back to when I had dreams of buying a harness for my boy Maverick, I'm not sure I could've done it or that he would've enjoyed it.


We had a really great time yesterday! We held a yard sale from 9am to about 1pm, and Missy was suited up most of that time. She really enjoyed herself, and she really surprised me! (Background: Missy begged for scritches from everyone when I first brought her home, but after that she attached herself to me and only accepted scritches from me. And sometimes my Aunt.)
She actually bowed her head and asked people -complete strangers!- for scritches! And she even stepped up for one lady.
She did awesome with the kids too. 

Then at about 12:15pm I went to Hobby Lobby to pick up my sister from work and took Missy along. I asked and WOOHOO birds are allowed! So we went in and walked around for a few minutes.

I'll have pics from the grocery parking lot the other day, posted later!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, that is awesome! What size of harness/flight suit do you have for her? I wonder in one of mine would enjoy it? Can you post a picture?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I use a size "medium".  I have a the basic trainer (it's just plain white), but I'm hoping to get a few more color choices in the future now that I know Missy likes it. (I also need to buy a lanyard with my next order.)

Here are few pics from the other day of Missy wearing it. If you have any questions or would like specific pics, let me know! ^^ (Her leash is VERY secure - we check and re-check everytime before we go out.)


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Eeeeeeee! Missy is one of my favorite tiels. Everything about her is perfect


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> Eeeeeeee! Missy is one of my favorite tiels. Everything about her is perfect


Awww, thank you! ^^ Missy says thank you too, oh and she wants know when she can come visit Dr. B. 


I made a different leash, because the other one was too much of a hassle to get on. I like this one way better and it doesn't look so "tacky". XD
Missy went to JoAnn Fabrics and Hobby Lobby, and the Target today. The employees and customer service manager loved Missy. Missy even stepped up for the CSM and chirped quietly while the CSM talked to her. ^^

Then we went to Target. Last two times we were in, it was no problem and the cashier and other employee I talked to loved Missy and were fine about her being there. (Customers always smile at her too.)
But today just as I was leaving after having helped my sister with her shopping, some woman carrying a folder stopped me and asked me to leave. 
Okay, fine. I was leaving anyway. But I also saw no signs or stickers anywhere saying "No pets allowed" or anything of the sort.
I'm not upset or anything, just confused because it was fine when I brought her in the last two times.
Oh well, we still have a ton of other places in town that are pet-friendly. 
Target is no longer a favorite store of mine anymore, though.

I'll be uploading pics of Missy in Kohls, Hobby Lobby, and falling asleep in the car. ^^


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Sleepy Diva 











Inside Hobby Lobby!









Shopping at Kohls.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Awww Missy is so lovely! I wish these lot were calm enough for that!


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

That is crazy cool


----------



## walton (May 25, 2014)

Missy is gorgeous! She looks adorable all decked out in her flight suit!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Tisena said:


> Awww Missy is so lovely! I wish these lot were calm enough for that!


Thankies! ^^ She really is such a calm little girl. There isn't much I've found out yet that she's scared of.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Vince said:


> That is crazy cool





walton said:


> Missy is gorgeous! She looks adorable all decked out in her flight suit!


Thanks to both of you! ^_^
I'm hoping to get her a different pattern or color whenever they have a good sale or anything in her size on clearance. 

We went to PetSmart again today and Missy had a lot of fun watching the green cheek. She would cock her head and chirp quietly while he bobbed his head and danced on his perch. XD I wish I'd had the camera with me, it was the cutest thing!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

RowdyTiel, awesome photos! 

I feel guilty didn't have time to read entire thread, but your tiel looks very comfortable in the suit. Does your tiel bite the suit at all?

I take my tiel everywhere me with almost daily, but he still bites the suit every now and then hehe.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> Soooo cute!!


Thanks! ^^


Juliet said:


> RowdyTiel, awesome photos!
> 
> I feel guilty didn't have time to read entire thread, but your tiel looks very comfortable in the suit. Does your tiel bite the suit at all?
> 
> I take my tiel everywhere me with almost daily, but he still bites the suit every now and then hehe.


She will nibble it now and then if she gets bored, but it's pretty rare.
She's become a regular sight around town, and most folks remember us. I was in Hobby Lobby without her the other day (too hot to be riding around town in a flightsuit!) and everyone was asking where she was, haha. 
At Joanns she actually caused a commotion in the line. Every one was talking to her and asking about her, and two ladies asked if they could take our picture together. 
She loves the attention and the socialization has really done her good. She steps up for everyone now, not just me.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

She's so cute! I wish I could bring Quinn to tons of places like that! [I'm sure he would be fine, I'm not sure about them being pet friendly or not]


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

That's it I'm getting one of these. Those are some great pictures! Missy is one of the best tiels I've seen, what a sweetheart! Where did you get her, breeder or was she a rescue?


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

I believe I read she's a rescue.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Yep Missy is a rescue and she's soo lovely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddytiel (Jun 17, 2014)

That is so awesome!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Watch out Rowdy, I'm after another hen


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! <3

Corgie, it wouldn't hurt to ask!  I always ask and make sure whenever I take Missy somewhere new. Most places we've been to have been super friendly and nice about it. You just have to use common sense and not take them in places in which it would be a health violation, such as a grocery or indoor restaurant. 
I know you both would love it! 



Tisena said:


> Watch out Rowdy, I'm after another hen


*locks and bars all windows and doors* 
Since you and your mom were also staking out Maverick and you obvs have experience at this sort of thing (lol jk), I need help fidnapping corgie's Chezzy.

And to confirm the answer Hellena's question, yes Missy is a rescue!  I adopted her in November from my humane society and she's 8 yrs old. c: She really is just the sweetest thing. <3 She's never ever bitten me, bonded to me right off, and loooves those scritches!
She's been a little stinker about bedtime lately though!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> *locks and bars all windows and doors*
> Since you and your mom were also staking out Maverick and you obvs have experience at this sort of thing (lol jk), I need help fidnapping corgie's Chezzy.


Don't forget Beaker and Jaid and Astrid and...I'll stop there because I'm giving away bits of my plans of tieldom to their parronts :rofl:



this thread just took a turn to fidnapping!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Tisena said:


> Don't forget Beaker and Jaid and Astrid and...I'll stop there because I'm giving away bits of my plans of tieldom to their parronts :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread just took a turn to fidnapping!


*Also locks doors and windows*


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Omg and Solaire <333 Garance better look out or she'll wake up to find an empty bird room. :lol:


Took Missy to Home Depot this morning to look for a bulb for my planted tank (it went out several days ago and I'm worried for my dwarf hairgrass! D: ). Missy got a lot of smiles...and an older gentleman kept staring. I think he was trying to figure out if she was real. XD 
A cashier at Hobby Lobby said she didn't know Missy was real until she moved, haha.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes! Astrid and Solaire


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

RowdyTiel said:


> Omg and Solaire <333 Garance better look out or she'll wake up to find an empty bird room. :lol:


:excited: Ahh! SOLAIRE. Missy and Solaire, I swear, shall be mine!

I constantly wonder why somebody would walk around with a decorative bird on them


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll race ye to both!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

*grabs foamie sword* Not one of ye shall layeth a finger on mine fair lady Missy!


I wondered the same thing Steph. XD What's the point and, I mean, do people actually even do that?


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

-Grabs another foam sword- Hand the Fair Missy over! I shall take her for Sir Blizzies bride!


----------



## tielove (Apr 18, 2014)

I just love these photos. Your Missy is so pretty! Where did you get her from? I think I will check out these harness' next time I'm in the bird store.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

@Tisena, Nevah! (Missy might protest. Blizzy is such a looker XD)

Thank you, tielove! I adopted her from my local humane society in November. She's 8 yrs old.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> @Tisena, Nevah! (Missy might protest. Blizzy is such a looker XD)


Here is Blizzy posing and showing off   haha!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Missy in Hobby Lobby again! 









aaaand, there's this really cool thing with like these little buildings (like a city) decorating the side of a restaurant and I took Missy's picture there. King Kong, lol!
I'm going back this evening when it's all lit up and taking a flashlight too, to make it look like a spotlight. 



















edit: WAIt Nooo! Fair Missyy!!! Come back! *Missy is waddling off to see Blizz*


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Mrs Missy Blizz is sooo beautiful even if she's trying to take over the world!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Bwahahaa, true! XD I think she's already taken over Hobby Lobby too!

That second pic of Blizz, lol :lol: I can just see him and Missy hanging upside down side-by-side!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I am now tempted to take my boys into Hobby Lobby... unharnessed. Could you imagine that? Beaker would go hide on a shelf and Jaid would be chasing everybody out the door :lol:

Mine could never be that well behaved. Not like Missy


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Blizz would fly at everyones faces and want scritches unless they have glasses then he'd just hang from them! xD Mack would just scream and fly around, Sam would steal all the craft matchsticks


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Hahahaaa! Jaid! And Blizz! XD I just pictured all that happening while I read. We should all get together someday and walk in a store with all the fids.

She can be a terd too.  She actually pooped on my tests earlier this year and I was so afraid I'd flunk 'cause my school is really strict about ANY teeny tiny stray marks on the papers...and green bird poop marks really stand out! XD


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh my god I can't...hahahaha she's so freaking adorable! Her flight suit adventures are just so cool.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Fredandiris!


HEY EVERYONE! Say hello to Avian Fashions' newest bird of the month! *Missy!*
https://m.facebook.com/AvianFashion...42189896739/796833093680976/?type=1&source=46


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Oooo yay! Smexy girl wins! Blizz will be so proud


----------



## foxylady29 (Apr 28, 2014)

Missy is a real gem! So pretty and tame. I can't tell how the harness fits by the pics, but til I have a new baby, it doesn't matter. It's probably extremely important that they trust you completely.
I love you pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Tisena said:


> Oooo yay! Smexy girl wins! Blizz will be so proud


I'll post a pic in her new flightsuit so she can show off for him. ;D



foxylady29 said:


> Missy is a real gem! So pretty and tame. I can't tell how the harness fits by the pics, but til I have a new baby, it doesn't matter. It's probably extremely important that they trust you completely.
> I love you pics. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! ^^
And yes it is - with the flightsuit, it's best imo if the bird is used to fullbody handling or at least having their wings handled. When you're putting the flightsuit on them, you have to slide their wings through.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Missy in her new flightsuit that she won!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I am buying one of these the next time I'm at the avian pet store!!


----------



## JRH7165 (Jul 19, 2014)

Great pics,soon she will have her own blog and talk show!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The new one suits her! haha. Love the colors. :lol:

This thread is the best...Missy.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!



Hellena said:


> I am buying one of these the next time I'm at the avian pet store!!


Yay! I hope you share stories, progress, and pictures with us!



JRH7165 said:


> Great pics,soon she will have her own blog and talk show!


Haha, I don't know about that, but she certainly is the little ham, for sure! 


I really need to get in the habit of taking my camera with me when we go out. We went to the Dollar Tree and JCPenney's for the first time, recently. She's always so quiet and well-behaved.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I am going to be getting Tiki one at some point! After he flew around my living room then slipped under the screen flap in front of the sliding glass door and got loose yesterday into the great out doors...... yeah... he had his wings clipped today and as soon as we get done with all this cat stuff we have going on I am going to get him an aviator harness! >_<


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Yikes, that's so scary! :O I'm glad you were able to get him!

Ozzie and Harriet were hanging out with me in the kitchen the other day, and Harriet nearly gave both me and my Dad a heart attack when my Dad went out the door and Harriet tried to follow. Our storm door doesn't shut right away, so we almost lost her, but she grabbed onto the screen, and I was able to get her. Close calls like that are always so scary! 

I hope to get an Aviator harness sometime in the future for Ozzie, maybe, because I think he'd probably tolerate it better than the flightsuit.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Yoko has an aviator harness, she doesn't _love_ it but she doesn't mind it either.  Also, is Missy a whiteface hen or a normal grey hen? I can't tell, but she's gorgeous!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

yokobirdie said:


> Yoko has an aviator harness, she doesn't _love_ it but she doesn't mind it either.  Also, is Missy a whiteface hen or a normal grey hen? I can't tell, but she's gorgeous!


I'm so late. XD Missy a whiteface hen. 


It was my birthday on Sept. 24th! I had some things to drop off at the humane society, so Missy came along and went visiting!  They remember her. ^^










Little flower maiden.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She is so BEAUTIFUL! Other than my own and Solaire, Missy is my favorite bird on the forum


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

She's so beautiful! Annnd I agree with Stephanie...about Missy Solaire Beaker and my three nutters


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

What great pics, such a lucky birdie!


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay! Cool! Missy is stunning!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

If Missy had a fan club I'd totally join.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> She is so BEAUTIFUL! Other than my own and Solaire, Missy is my favorite bird on the forum





Tisena said:


> She's so beautiful! Annnd I agree with Stephanie...about Missy Solaire Beaker and my three nutters





moonchild said:


> If Missy had a fan club I'd totally join.


Awww lol Missy is blushing, guys!









I love Solaire > v < He's soooo cuuuute!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

>.<

She is so sweet!


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

I think that is so wonderful! She looks so cute and happy! I thought about getting flight suits for my birds, but I know one would have a fit no matter how slowly I introduced it. My other girl? Maybe, but it would be really hard. I did get one of those front/backpacks for them. My little girl Sunset is ok with going out in it, but my boy, Twilight still isn't so into it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

lol, love her blushing picture.

Everyone loves Solaire! He is a sweetie, but he ain't perfect. He'll "preen" you hard enough to draw blood if he's on you and you're petting another bird.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

moonchild said:


> Everyone loves Solaire! He is a sweetie, but he ain't perfect. He'll "preen" you hard enough to draw blood if he's on you and you're petting another bird.


Who doesn't love a good YC?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

moonchild said:


> lol, love her blushing picture.
> 
> Everyone loves Solaire! He is a sweetie, but he ain't perfect. He'll "preen" you hard enough to draw blood if he's on you and you're petting another bird.


Missy hasn't _quite_ drawn blood yet, but she can leave some pretty nasty red marks and leave you in pain, by 'preening' you, if you're not keeping her occupied by giving her scritches while she's on your shoulder!
So I usually end up moving her to my head or on the laptop monitor, when she gets a little too much into it. XD


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Blizzy is a gentle preener til he finds a mole, but he leans a lot haha. He should teach his Mrs Missy


----------



## Lu*lu (Jul 4, 2013)

I want one of these suits so bad. I'm about to have a baby and I want Togie to come on evening walks with us! How long did it take to train her to wear it? Missy looks so happy in it


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Lu*lu said:


> I want one of these suits so bad. I'm about to have a baby and I want Togie to come on evening walks with us! How long did it take to train her to wear it? Missy looks so happy in it


It didn't take long at all for Missy to adjust to it.  But she's super tame and for weeks before I'd even ordered it, I would pet and handle her wings regularly, to get her used to it. 
She was so easy, it makes me wonder if she'd worn one before in her previous home. (I adopted her as an adult.)


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Lu*lu said:


> I want one of these suits so bad. I'm about to have a baby and I want Togie to come on evening walks with us! How long did it take to train her to wear it? Missy looks so happy in it


I really really really want a pakobird or something extremely similar


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Tisena said:


> I really really really want a pakobird or something extremely similar


Agh I want one too! 


- - - 

The weather is starting to get too cool for Missy to go out.  We'll definitely be 'playing' with her suit over the winter though, so she stays accustomed to it.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

YES. Pakobirds are awesome!  I want one _soooooo_ badly!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi RowdyTiel, 

I have read about Missy's adventures and really want to get one for Sunny too. Can you give me the link to the website where you got the flight suit? Is it from Flight Quarters? I'm actually looking at their flight suits and they look very good. I'm especially interested in the ones that are also bird diapers. Also, could you provide (very detailed) instructions on how to train a cockatiel to wear a flight suit? Sunny is a spoiled rotten little diva bird and I know that she will put up the fight of her life when I try to put it on her and act like I'm trying to kill her.  Thanks, I'd really really appreciate it!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Annie said:


> Hi RowdyTiel,
> 
> I have read about Missy's adventures and really want to get one for Sunny too. Can you give me the link to the website where you got the flight suit? Is it from Flight Quarters? I'm actually looking at their flight suits and they look very good. I'm especially interested in the ones that are also bird diapers. Also, could you provide (very detailed) instructions on how to train a cockatiel to wear a flight suit? Sunny is a spoiled rotten little diva bird and I know that she will put up the fight of her life when I try to put it on her and act like I'm trying to kill her.  Thanks, I'd really really appreciate it!


Hi, Annie! ^^ Yes, I got Missy's suits from Avian Fashions/Flight Quarters. 
http://www.flightquarters.com/
https://www.facebook.com/AvianFashions (Here's their Facebook page - they usually announce sales and such here. c: The first Monday of every month is 'Monday Madness' and they always have some kind of special thing. And don't forget to check out the clearance and overstock section of their website!! They usually run out of Missy's size [medium], but there's actually the stars and stripes suit in overstock in medium for $13!!)

Missy took to her suit virtually immediately. And she's always been super tame ever since I adopted her, so that helped a lot. And, as quickly as she took to it, I can only wonder if she'd worn one in the past in her previous home. ^^" 
Prior to actually buying the suit (haha), I spent months getting her used to and comfortable with me petting her wings and eventually stretching them out. All of this was done little by little, over several months, in short training sessions, and with lots of scritches (you can use whatever your bird values most. Missy would would rather have scritches than millet, so scritches as a reward worked best for her.) We also worked on being relaxed and comfrtable with my hands very gently wrapped around her (I have to be able to pick her up in order to set her on the flightsuit, and 'dress' her). She didn't mind this at all, since she was now comfortable with her wings and all being petted. 
A few weeks before the suit arrived in the mail, I made a crude 'flightsuit' made out of felt, and hung it her cage. (Note: it wasn't for the purpose of actually being a working flightsuit or even suitable to wear.) This was to get her used to the sight of it. We'd also play with it, she'd eat seed that I'd laid on it, I'd pet her with it, until she was super comfortable with it all.
When the flightsuit came in the mail, I spent a lot of time petting her and getting her relaxed before putting the suit on her. I should really take a video of how I put the flightsuit on her. XD It'd be so much easier to see than to explain in words. 
To "dress" her, I lay the flightsuit flat and open on the table. I lay some millet near the top and go get Missy. I hold her, very gently, set her on the suit, and takes a bite or two of millet, in less than 10 seconds I have her in the flightsuit, her wings free, and all ready to go on an adventure.

If you have more questions, please let me know! I'm not always the best at explaining things, so if you need any clarification, feel free to ask away and I'll try my best. ^^


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> They usually run out of Missy's size [medium]


Wow Missy is a big tiel, Sam Blizz and Mack have tried their medium size on and it's too big...I expected it on Blizz but Mack and Sam!! I'm going to get a smaller one nearer or after christmas, I would've sent this one back but even though it's a little too big, it's helped me train Mack with room transitions, I've started putting him back in it to retrain him with room transitions because of the recent door>beak incident, where the door won. I can get it on him quickly and he doesn't mind too much. Even though he won't let me scritch him, he's used to me touching his wings and body because of putting him on the scales and just generally checking him over. I always check them over so when they go to the vet they're more used to the general check


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks so much RowdyTiel for your very detailed post! I'm not sure if I should get medium or small for Sunny. I'm tempted to get both and then see which one would fit better???


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Tisena said:


> Wow Missy is a big tiel, Sam Blizz and Mack have tried their medium size on and it's too big...I expected it on Blizz but Mack and Sam!! I'm going to get a smaller one nearer or after christmas, I would've sent this one back but even though it's a little too big, it's helped me train Mack with room transitions, I've started putting him back in it to retrain him with room transitions because of the recent door>beak incident, where the door won. I can get it on him quickly and he doesn't mind too much. Even though he won't let me scritch him, he's used to me touching his wings and body because of putting him on the scales and just generally checking him over. I always check them over so when they go to the vet they're more used to the general check


LOL, omg, really? XD (shhh don't tell her! She thinks she's a slim and trim model!!) I know Maverick was a lot smaller than Missy. Which reminds me, I really need to get a scale so I can monitor the birds' weights.
Ouch, oh yeah I saw your thread, poor guy! > n < Mack, tell your mum to go give that door what for, for beating you up!
Awesome! Yeah, I think it's always good to get them used to full body handling. It's so much easier on them (and us!) if they're comfortable being handled like that, when the time comes for checks, vet checks, or emergencies.



Annie said:


> Thanks so much RowdyTiel for your very detailed post! I'm not sure if I should get medium or small for Sunny. I'm tempted to get both and then see which one would fit better???


I'm glad I could help some!  I would try the medium first, and if it doesn't fit, they'll exchange it for another size. 


YAY! Another beautiful day today! It's probably going to be the last warm day we'll have until next late spring, so Missy went on another adventure today. Car ride, Hobby Lobby to say hello, Menards, and Office Depot where I had some prints made for the Geek Galaxy Comic Con..WHICH IS COMING UP IN 5 DAYS!!
I'm tempted to ask if Missy would be allowed at the con to sit with me at my both. I think she'd enjoy all of the action around. But we'll see.  It may be too cold for her to be out (the con is indoors, but there's still the way out to the car, the car, and getting out of the car).


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> Mack, tell your mum to go give that door what for, for beating you up!


I told the door off! and I told him to be more careful...and to next time at least win the fight..


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

It turned out to be too cold for Missy to join me at my booth at the Comic Convention.

Since the temps have dropped, flightsuit adventures have ceased for the time being. But she'll be wearing it on and off in the house over the winter to remain accustomed to it.

How is everyone else's fids doing with their harnesses/flightsuits?


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> It turned out to be too cold for Missy to join me at my booth at the Comic Convention.
> 
> Since the temps have dropped, flightsuit adventures have ceased for the time being. But she'll be wearing it on and off in the house over the winter to remain accustomed to it.
> 
> How is everyone else's fids doing with their harnesses/flightsuits?


We're pretty much done over here as well, last time we went out was a few hours on Saturday because it was sunny and warm, but the weather has really gone cold now. Looking forward to Spring


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

No adventures yet but I'm training Flynn to lift his wings up at the moment, he's got the head piece of the aviator sorted


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I want to get a flight suit for Silver soon.


----------



## Horsebackrider (Apr 26, 2014)

I need to get a flight suit for Snowball, since he is missing two back toes from a stupid heated perch that literally burned them off, it's hard for him to perch on my finger without wobbling and flying off. He was also born without his most important flying feathers, the vet even said so, because he has never had them. He is getting the hang of flying 3 ft now, though. Missy is such a wonderful bird!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I saw the photos you took, Tequilagirl! Beautiful! 
Tis, at least you have all winter to get ready for spring/summer! 



dianne said:


> I want to get a flight suit for Silver soon.


Ooo, you'll have to tell us when you do! Did you have any particular suit in mind? There's a ton of them on clearance/overstock right now! Including a few hoodies that I really want to get. :lol:



Horsebackrider said:


> I need to get a flight suit for Snowball, since he is missing two back toes from a stupid heated perch that literally burned them off, it's hard for him to perch on my finger without wobbling and flying off. He was also born without his most important flying feathers, the vet even said so, because he has never had them. He is getting the hang of flying 3 ft now, though. Missy is such a wonderful bird!


Poor baby! D: Good to hear to he's getting along though!
And thank you! <3 She really is a sweet bird.

- - -

Okay well turns out we had another nice day in store! Yesterday was BEAUTIFUL, so I took advantage of it by taking the birds out. Ozzie and Harriet in the small cage, and Missy in her flightsuit.
I took way too many pictures haha, so here are just a few of them.









































































She blinked just as the picture took. She looks so serene here.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

WOHOO FOR NICE WEATHER!!

We managed to get out and about today because it was so nice out - sunny and warm enough for Missy!  We went for a walk around the neighborhood and she hung out with me on the porch while I was drawing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2015)

Awesome pics, I LOVE the first pic where she's getting scritches and bending her head down... super cute! 

Pretty tiel you have.... looks like a christmas snowy bird.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> I saw the photos you took, Tequilagirl! Beautiful!
> Tis, at least you have all winter to get ready for spring/summer!


He actually went out in it on the 2nd December to parrot club  not in a flight suit but he was in the aviator and he seemed to enjoy it, he had a bit of an issue when a quaker came to say hello, but then again Basil (the quaker) said hello to nearly every bird there including a huge macaw and an amazon, he was a little git haha. Flynn mainly stayed on mums head preening but I expected him to be a bit like that because it was his first time there. He picked some new toys there as well 




















RowdyTiel said:


> Okay well turns out we had another nice day in store! Yesterday was BEAUTIFUL, so I took advantage of it by taking the birds out. Ozzie and Harriet in the small cage, and Missy in her flightsuit.
> I took way too many pictures haha, so here are just a few of them.
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beauty, Blizzy will be drooling when he sees these haha


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, everyone's photos are sooooo beautiful!!! Me jealous....  I won't be able to take Sunny out to play until at least June (and that's only if I'm lucky...) 

RowdyTiel: My favourite photo is the second one....I would like to name that photo "Camouflage Bird".


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I love this thread. Sooo fun!!


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

oh my goodness, this is brilliant! i would definitely need to look into flight suit for my bird once he tames.
do they provide in europe?


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

I took Miley out to the farmers market in her flight suit. She's still getting used to it, but she was so distracted that she stopped messing with it. Everyone wanted to see her. X3 They were so interested because they've never seen someone taking a bird for a walk. haha
She had a lot of fun though, and she was very well behaved.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

mutt said:


> oh my goodness, this is brilliant! i would definitely need to look into flight suit for my bird once he tames.
> do they provide in europe?


I believe they ship internationally, so yes.  You might want to check on their website first!  It's flightquarters.com.



Pippitha said:


> I took Miley out to the farmers market in her flight suit. She's still getting used to it, but she was so distracted that she stopped messing with it. Everyone wanted to see her. X3 They were so interested because they've never seen someone taking a bird for a walk. haha
> She had a lot of fun though, and she was very well behaved.


Huzzah!! I'm so happy to hear you both had fun!  You'll have to get pictures next time! ^^


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Tisena said:


> He actually went out in it on the 2nd December to parrot club  not in a flight suit but he was in the aviator and he seemed to enjoy it, he had a bit of an issue when a quaker came to say hello, but then again Basil (the quaker) said hello to nearly every bird there including a huge macaw and an amazon, he was a little git haha. Flynn mainly stayed on mums head preening but I expected him to be a bit like that because it was his first time there. He picked some new toys there as well


He's way too cute!! It sounds like you both had a lot of fun! I wish we had a parrot club here! :O

- - - -

Yay weather's nice again! It's flightsuit time!  I'll also be ordering an aviator soon, so she can get some safe outdoor flight time. 
















(Just for the record, we were parked, waiting for my Dad to come back from in the store.  )

















She got to meet some of my co-worker's and my manager, too.  I have photos of that, but forgot to ask them if they'd mind me posting their photos with her on a public forum. :x


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Missy looks great! We also spent 5 hours soaking up the sun yesterday, it's been a long wait!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

What a fantastic thread. I hadnt noticed it before. I am buying an aviater harness and flight suit for my conure this week. When Oswald is settled in and the weather warms up a bit i shall give him a go in one. I am hoping they will both fit the same size.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Love this! She is so cute!! That's awesome she gets to go on adventures. What a lucky little lady :wf grey:


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah I am STILL waiting for the weather to get warmer so I can take Sunny out to play this summer. It was really crazy cold here in Toronto for about a month or so (as in -20 that feels like -30 with the wind chill) and now it is finally a TAD better. It is still a long way off before I can take Sunny out. Maybe another 2 months or so? But I look forward to it. So far Sunny has only gone as far as to our condo lobby's security desk but all the security guards just love her.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

It sounds like you all have been having a good time (or are planning some awesome adventures!  ) too!

I just ordered an air purifier for my bedroom where the birds' cage is at aaand...an Aviator Harness!  Maybe we can get in some outdoor flight time this summer. It should be here sometime between April 6-9th. I'm disappointed there aren't many color choices for the petite size. Just green, blue, and black. I ordered black.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Yay! My order got her much sooner than expected and both harness and air purifier arrived today.  

The Aviator is much lighter than I expected. And Missy did fantastic with it when I tried it on her! We had no trouble at all getting in on and off, and it was also much easier to get on her and adjust than I had anticipated. Now we'll be able to get in some outdoor flight time - so excited! ^^


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

It really is a great product, I hope she enjoys flying around with it! I found my bird got a lot stronger physically when he started flying outside.

Can't wait to see piccies


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Tequilagirl said:


> It really is a great product, I hope she enjoys flying around with it! I found my bird got a lot stronger physically when he started flying outside.
> 
> Can't wait to see piccies


She's loving it!! =D

Here's some photos in the yard from yesterday - we also made a trip to Hobby Lobby and PetSmart in her new harness. :3


































Missy the mighty dragon, surveying her domain


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> She's loving it!! =D
> 
> Here's some photos in the yard from yesterday - we also made a trip to Hobby Lobby and PetSmart in her new harness. :3
> 
> ...


She looks wonderful!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Just a quick update, Missy's still doing well and we go on regular adventures at least once a week.  She's certainly made a lot of new friends! She's a regular at Hobby Lobby now and everyone knows her name. <3


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Omg this is my first time to see missy and im in love with her lol if I ever get another tiel I want a female white face that colour is just so nice she looks like shes having lots of fun too Rocko loves going out a few days ago we went shopping and he sat on the shopping cart and everyone was just looking lol then when we went outside he tried to fly to the top of the shop sign.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Some pictures of Missy from yesterday <3


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Shes lovely  how do you get her to fly while wearing the harness so they can get a bit of excercise I know you cant just throw them in the air I usually just move my hand up and down and he flys but not in the air just on the ground.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I usually set her on a perch other my arm, such as a limb of the picnic table, then take a step or two back and she'll come to get a reward (This is also how we're training our outdoor recall). Other times she'll take off by herself from me and come back on her own after a loop.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> I usually set her on a perch other my arm, such as a limb of the picnic table, then take a step or two back and she'll come to get a reward (This is also how we're training our outdoor recall). Other times she'll take off by herself from me and come back on her own after a loop.


Do you know the shop Iceland I was there before with Rocko and he took off and almost reached the top of the building but the harness brought him down.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I have _got_ to remember to bring my camera with me or keep my phone on me more often! Missy went on a little outing today to the consignment shop and to take my Mom her lunch and visit her on her break.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Huzzah! Missy will soon have another tiel flightsuit buddy in town. The little WF pearl at work sold, and her new owner has just purchased a flightsuit for their new baby.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> Huzzah! Missy will soon have another tiel flightsuit buddy in town. The little WF pearl at work sold, and her new owner has just purchased a flightsuit for their new baby.


So they will be going out together.


----------

